# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Vetura me qera, Kosove!

## ToGoodToBeCool

Mirembrama, ju pershendes krejtve. Jam nje antar i ri ketu ne Forumin Shqiptar. Kam nje pytje, dhe shpresoj qe keni mundesi me ndihmue. Kete vere e kemi plan me do shoke nga Anglez, nga Anglia ta vizitojme Kosove dhe Shqiperin. Por na vyn nje veture me qera. Dhe nje jo aq te shtrejnt. Pytje ime eshte se a din naj kush se ku dhe sa kushton me marre nje veture me qera ne Prishtine, apo ne Kosove. Nuk na konvenon me marre ne Shqiperi, se biletat i kemi te rrezervuara per Prishtine. Ju faliminderit shum, qdo informacion eshte i vleftshem tek une!

----------


## ToGoodToBeCool

Askush nuk di..?

----------


## ismani

po 50 euro dita me duket eshte edhe ate nje veture si kjo

----------


## ToGoodToBeCool

Faliminderit per Info. Po 50 Euro /dita? Mfal, po shum shum shtrejnt eshte per nje Renault Clio. Po a e din se cilla kompani eshte ajo qe e jap ate veture?

----------


## ismani

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=104823&page=4

----------


## ToGoodToBeCool

Faliminderit per Info. Po e kam pare ate thread ma heret. Po nuk ka informacion per vetura me qera ne Kosove. Perveq Europacar. 

A din tjeter kush naj kompani per vetura ne Kosove? Jo aq te shtrejnt.

----------


## Si-era``

tani nuk e di se sa kushton ..para 2 vitesh nje SUV Mercedes  kushtonte per 2 jave ..700 euro...diqka qe as ne shtetet perendimore nuk eshte me kete qmim... :i ngrysur:

----------


## ToGoodToBeCool

Shum faliminderit per informacion. A e mban ne mend se si e ka pas emrin kompania?

----------


## ToGoodToBeCool

Nuk di askush ma shum per vetura me qera ne Kosove..?

----------


## illyrian rex

http://www.rentacarshotani.com/

----------


## ToGoodToBeCool

Shum faliminderit per info njeri! Po keto jane firmat ne Kosove qe japin vetura me qera. Po pytje ime eshte se a ka ende ma shum firma se keto?

Rent a Car Tosi
Ulpiane
Prishtinë 10000 
Kosovë
Tel: 044 331 234, 044331234, +38649 331 234, +38649 814457.

Rent a Car Shotani
www.rentacarshotani.com/
Shefqet Shkupi Nr.1
Prishtina 
Kosovë
Tel: +381 (0)38 544 224

Rent a Car Armend
www.rentacararmend.com
Pejë
Kosovë
Tel:  039/431 303, 044/483-493, 044/527 016, 049/201 503.

Car Rental Kosovo
www.carrentalkosovo.com
Luan Haradinaj 18 
10000, Prishtinë
Kosovë
Tel: +389 2 3119 019 

...

----------


## Ghost_Master

http://www.autoshkodra.com
Lagjia e Emshirit p.n.
Prishtinë 10000
Tel: +381 (0)38 541 401
Fax: +381 (0)38 541 401
We are company located in Prishtina, Kosovo as one of the first local companies to offer Rent a Car services

edhe ket e di, une per vete e kam shfrytezu Rent a Car Shotani kur kam qen ne Kosove,mirpo dijeni qe ne kosove jan shum shtrejt qmimet tek Rent a Car sidomos per ne qe vijm nga jasht

----------


## Ardonit

Une jam perfaqsues i KING rent a car ...jemi ne prishtine..vetura luksoze vetem per 19.99 euro per 24h ...flm

----------


## vetima

> Mirembrama, ju pershendes krejtve. Jam nje antar i ri ketu ne Forumin Shqiptar. Kam nje pytje, dhe shpresoj qe keni mundesi me ndihmue. Kete vere e kemi plan me do shoke nga Anglez, nga Anglia ta vizitojme Kosove dhe Shqiperin. Por na vyn nje veture me qera. Dhe nje jo aq te shtrejnt. Pytje ime eshte se a din naj kush se ku dhe sa kushton me marre nje veture me qera ne Prishtine, apo ne Kosove. Nuk na konvenon me marre ne Shqiperi, se biletat i kemi te rrezervuara per Prishtine. Ju faliminderit shum, qdo informacion eshte i vleftshem tek une!


Duke dal nga ajroporti , si e mer qanten , ende pa dal jasht  nderteses, i ke dy agjensi per huazimin e veturave  EUROPCAR edhe nje tjeter sme kujtohet emri saj.

kalofshit mire

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ne Tirane ka sa te duash dhe jo Renault Clio por gjera me te mira dhe me mundesi te medha zgjedhje. 

Duke filluar nga Chrysler Mini, Dodge, Lincoln, Cadillac, Chervolet Veno & Ford (makina familjare, 6+1) si dhe Luxury Car. Vetem se ka nje problem, kto djegin shume benzine  :perqeshje:

----------

